# need help with id of this fish



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

it is about 5" in length. 2 rbp's(5") have lived with it for about 7 months.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anyway you can resize the picture?..from the looks of it, look like another red to me..


----------



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

no resizing yet but a better view


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like a red, but the pics are a little hard to tell


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks like a red to me


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Does NOT look like a red to me. It resembles the shape of a large S. Spilo, but it lacks the hyaline edge on the tail, at least it does in the pics posted here. can you take anymore?

Joe


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's about as awful as any picture I've ever seen. (quality wise) Definiteley resize that mother and post it again. I'm not even gonna wager a guess.

Piranha species identification forum is where these kind of threads go svpog. :smile:

Moved


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is the resised picture.I believe that this is a serra and you have a mixed happy scoal.How long thesse guys are together?????

first pic:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

second pic:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

second pic:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the fish is likely S. maculatus. Cleaned image more.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking mac because of lack of clear band on tail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Another "fix".


----------

